
YC W17 Launch: Lively, Scaphold, Marketfox, Floyd, ServX, Fibo, and Wifi Dabba - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-w17-launch-lively-scaphold-marketfox-floyd-servx-fibo-and-wifi-dabba/
======
cmollis
..and how is lively different again? Mind you, I think that HSA's are great..
and most likely, with the Trump administration, you'll be able to put even
more pre-tax money into them... I have an HSA (with a branded card).. and it's
ok..but the investment options suck. How is this different?

~~~
cmollis
oh, and I seem to get charged 3.75 per month... with no interest.. and I have
to get to a certain amount before I can invest it... which is stupid.

------
techmohib
with every large telecom player slashing internet rates in india..why would
people use wifi dabba. This is like creating an awesome credit card holder
when we are moving towards e-payment and bio metric identification. But am
sure YC must have seen something in it. I wonder what.

~~~
Emc2fma
Because every one of those large telecom players in India are absolutely
awful. Trust me, I've had firsthand experience dealing with them and they make
Comcast look like saints.

I think this will actually be very successful if they manage to execute it
well.

~~~
techmohib
I hope they succeed. Wish them good luck

~~~
mildlyclassic
I'm the cofounder of wifi dabba. It's fairly simple why people use our service
and we're able to run profitably. 3G/4G is too damned expensive for the
average Indian. It's fine for the middle class in our country, but for the
vast majority of the population, mobile data eats into their daily expenses
rather heavily.

~~~
ganesharul
What is the range of the wifi? Will I be asked to stand around bakery and tea
shop to use it or it is available everywhere at all time? Already data rates
are being slashed in big way in India by Jio. We can use 4G internet at the
price of Rs.10 per day. They may slash further also. They can deliver the same
service anywhere or everywhere straight to the smartphone without relying on
other shops around. Your website do not have clarity on range and speed u
support.

